# Hey ALL!



## olias of sunhillow (Feb 15, 2012)

Due to reasons I would rather not go into, I recently deleted my old account and screen name which was bk....z. I have missed RIU and I am now returning to continue some old friendships and start some new ones. I have really only been gone about 1 week but in looking at the new posts I see a lot of new peeps. I hope to get too meet some of you. To all my old friends I will be sending out a slew of friend requests to rebuild my list. Great to be back!


----------



## DSB65 (Feb 15, 2012)

You just couldnt stay away


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 15, 2012)

hail, olias.......welcome back


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 15, 2012)

olias of sunhillow said:


> Due to reasons I would rather not go into, I recently deleted my old account and screen name which was bk....z. I have missed RIU and I am now returning to continue some old friendships and start some new ones. I have really only been gone about 1 week but in looking at the new posts I see a lot of new peeps. I hope to get too meet some of you. To all my old friends I will be sending out a slew of friend requests to rebuild my list. Great to be back!


Make sure you get at LIME. He was the one that said you had left.


----------



## olias of sunhillow (Feb 15, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> Make sure you get at LIME. He was the one that said you had left.


Lime was right I did leave and I was not gonna come back. I decided to do things a bit differently this time around. I am sticking to just the grow and newbie forums. Politics, sprituality, toke n talk, etc can all do without me. I really enjoy talking about our favorite plant all the other stuff just breeds argument, IMHO.


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 15, 2012)

olias of sunhillow said:


> Lime was right I did leave and I was not gonna come back. I decided to do things a bit differently this time around. I am sticking to just the grow and newbie forums. Politics, sprituality, toke n talk, etc can all do without me. I really enjoy talking about our favorite plant all the other stuff just breeds argument, IMHO.


You are 100% right about the politics and religion, to touchy of a subject.


----------

